# Horse trouble..he thinks he's the boss :(



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

You said it yourself: be more strict, and don't let him get away with stuff  Hopefully training will get him tuned up a bit, but it's up to you to maintain it. Be firm and strict but fair. Don't settle for less, but don't be unreasonable in your expectations.

What exactly do you have problems with?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like you need riding lessons as much as he needs training.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

pintophile said:


> You said it yourself: be more strict, and don't let him get away with stuff  Hopefully training will get him tuned up a bit, but it's up to you to maintain it. Be firm and strict but fair. Don't settle for less, but don't be unreasonable in your expectations.
> 
> What exactly do you have problems with?


Usually it changes, but his latest problems have been not wanting to go into certain areas of the arena (rolls eyes) so i have to fight him but eventually he will give up. Other than that I'm guessing he thinks of different things to try and do every time lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

bubba13 said:


> Sounds like you need riding lessons as much as he needs training.


You don't know exactly what's going on so it doesn't put you in the position to judge me like that..I've been taking lessons for six months now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

It's not "judgment." You asked for help and suggestions. That's mine. Six months is not much time at all. If you don't know the appropriate time to correct a horse and how to prevent problems from escalating, it's not really the horse's problem....it's something you need to work on, and you won't get far at all without the assistance of a coach or trainer.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I appreciate your opinion, but it wasnt helpful and come across as rude. Thanks anyways


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> It's not "judgment." You asked for help and suggestions. That's mine. Six months is not much time at all. If you don't know the appropriate time to correct a horse and how to prevent problems from escalating, it's not really the horse's problem....it's something you need to work on, and you won't get far at all without the assistance of a coach or trainer.


Bubba was not being rude and that's not how I read it either. I think bubba meant taking lessons would help you learn to be more strict which is what you want no?


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Others dont need to get involved. I took the post offensively when it wasn't meant in that way. End of story.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Lol thanks to pintophile though, your advice was helpful. And bubba, I get what you mean- I could have been one of those backyard riders and lessons would have been the best thing. Maybe I made it sound like I didn't take lessons or have someone experienced around. But I do so thanks anyways 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

westernbelle,
If you are able to go and be with your horse for as much time as possible while it is in training you will be able to watch how the trainer deals with any "sass" from your horse. Then you literally try to imitate her. 
Or better yet, ask that she/he give some of the training to YOU and Ransom.

You arent' the first person to struggle with being strict enough with their horse. And you may be dealing with a more difficult horse than average. But 6 months of riding lesson is unlikely to be what is needed for you to become the strong leader you want to be for your horse. work specifically in that area, i.e. ground work with Ransom will be needed, in my opinion.
I had something like 3 years of riding lessons but never learned a darn thing on how to make my horse behave on the ground. I had to work with a Natural HOrsemanship trainer for that and work on ground skills.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks tinyliny! I will make sure to book a private lesson with my coach since that's usually when me and him learn the most. I've actually had a couple groundwork lessons before and I find them quite fascinating. It's amazing how many people actually would never get to do that, to me it's very important-especially with a horse like Ransom. Maybe it's time to book another one but for now, I will try to be around while she is riding him to try to pick up on anything I can- thanks again! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I do think you answered your own question, in that you need to be more strict. At the moment it sounds like you are asking your horse to go into certain areas of the arena instead of telling him where to go. 

Think of your horse as a young child, sure some are well mannered many are not. I would not ask a child who is having a tantrum over candy in a store, to put the candy bar down, I would remove it from their hand. 
Going back to horses, don't ask your horse to go to that part of the arena, insist that he does. You need to ride like you mean it.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks, good example. Makes sense 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

SORRY TO EVERYONE ABOUT THE MISUNDERSTANDING~

today has just been so stressful and i guess I'm just in a horrible mood. everyone actually really helped a lot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's ok. Just kinda let it flow. We can give some ideas, but only you know your situation and what you are interested and willing to do.
Tell us about Ransom. We'd love to see some pictures of him.


----------



## Iain (Jan 3, 2012)

You pretty much gave yourself the answer just then! He's getting away with too much, and essentially, you're letting him walk all over you, and every time that happens, he gets more confident in his techniques. 

While working with him on the ground, if he tries to get away with anything, make yourself as big as possible to him. Make it seem to him, like you will do anything to make him stop, and honestly, don't be afraid to get at him and use physical force (as much as would be necessary, but no farther than that).

When you are working with him on any riding component of his training/exercise ect. Then figure out a way to punish/discipline from on him, whether that be physical force, or jobs that you give him to keep him occupied ect. Whatever will him in the long run.

As for the riding experience, I would say 6 months is way too short to be owning/leasing/training a horse. But I suppose I can't change your mind, so have fun with it. I personally would seek some advice face to face with someone, but your choice...


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Okay so Ransom is a 10 yr old Quarter Horse Gelding. He is a great horse all in all; he doesn't bite, kick, rear, buck or anything like that. Although he does seem to tend to spook alot at times and have trouble bridling he is still a great boy and fun to ride.

He has a funny personality and sometimes he just cracks me up. I especially love watching him in the paddock bossing all of the other horses around, I find it halarious, if Ransom wants to move to a different part of the hay- everyone else HAS to move. There is no question about it. hahaha

His biggest issue is his ears, he WILL NOT let you touch them. The way I've been told, he had an owner a long time ago that would pull his ears as punishment, which is why it makes bridling so hard. I will never blame him for it but it still is very frustrating because sometimes he resorts to swinging his head and sometimes even trying to push me away.

Despite his problems, I really wouldn't want him any other way and he is fun to ride  I also can't wait until he gets barrel training in the Spring.

Here are some photos of my boy:


























Thanks for reading! Hope you enjoyed


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Firstly, I have to say I am not getting in to an argument- but there is some truth in what bubba says. Trainers, especially the good ones, and ones that work on the ground, need to be able to train human and horse- not just one side of the equation.

Secondly, he has you sussed. You answered your own question. You need to be in charge all the time. One slip up, and you have to work your way up the ladder again.

I'm going to say something that some may, or may not agree with. If you have an off day, and don't feel like riding, or you're in a bad mood- don't. Lunge, walk in hand, groundwork or leave it. Don't ride. I learnt the hard way- it frustrates you and he will more than likely win. Don't put yourself in a position where he can.

The behaviour you describe above is dominant behaviour, which is no problem providing it stays under 'control' and he doesn't use his teeth and hooves against you.

Speak to your, or a trainer to give you some help on the ground. One rule I always go by- if you have problems on the ground, what makes you think you'll be able to cope in the saddle? Crack the groundwork, learn what you need to do.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

WesternBella said:


> Okay so my 10 year old gelding "Ransom" has been acting up lately and I was actually considering selling him for awhile. I've thought it through and decided it's not fair to give up on him so quicky.
> 
> In order to keep him and enjoy riding him, he will be undergoing some training and later in the springtime, he will be going through barrel training! (so excited)*Just my opinion, but lets get thru the basics first, and do barrel training when the horse is ready. It may be spring, and that is a great goal, but I would recommend you stay flexible.*
> 
> ...


As has been said-6 months of lessons is nothing in the big picture. Were these riding lessons on your horse or on another? Is the trainer who is training your horse the same person giving you these lessons for the last 6 months?
I have ridden for over 40 years, still take lessons and still learn. YOu are never finished, IMO.

I would HIGHLY recommend what has been said. SPend time with the trainer who will be training the horse. Even if it is just watching. Soak up every morsel of knowledge you can. Stay open about it and really want to learn. I would also suggest that you NOT ride the horse during the initial phase of training. Let the trainer do their job. Hopefully it is someone who can help you work with this horse on the ground, since that is where respect starts, so that is where you need to start. Back to basics and go from there. Once the trainer (not you) says it is time, they can then start to teach you to handle the horse. WIthout a good foundation everything built on top crumbles. Keep that in mind. 

It would also help if you lost some of the defensiveness, also, since that will keep you from learning and getting everything you can out of the $$ spent on trainers.:wink:


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

see if you can get more lessons and work wth the trainer who is working with your horse.  when taking lessons ask to handle more dominant horses so your instructor can teach you how to handle a horse who will push you. its not easy having a horse who is dominant i have one and its constant work on both our ends. gooodluck


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes, this is the same person that has been teaching me lessons, and I am very thankful that she will not be charging me for training (just one of the many perks that come with buying a horse from her) 

Thanks, and I will keep your suggestions in mind from now on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

And yes, the first time I ever got on a horse was last summer. It's amazing how fast you get into this world (and obsessed)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ransom is very handsome. I love that halter!

I think the advice here pretty much follows the same trend: 6 months is very, very little time with horses, in the broad picture. You will need the direct help of a trainer to deal with this dominant personality horse, and someday, it'll be worth it!
and lastly, you never stop learning, unless you close your mind and lock the door! So, come on in with use folks who are still learning. There's lots of room for you in here!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

You guys are all so great! I absolutely love this forum. So helpful 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh and tinyliny, I'll have to post a pic of the new halter I bought-it's even more fabulous  haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Horses don't think that they're the boss; they know. You have to know, not think, not believe, but know that you are the boss. Then you will be. 

As for how exactly to go about doing that, this may sound overly simplistic but all you have to do is watch the herd and imitate the attitude of the top horses. They're not the ones who are always fighting as is sometimes believed. They're the ones who rarely ever fight but wherever they go, the path clears for them peacefully.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL, you'll know you've become fluent in 'speaking horse' when you can feel your ears flatten down the length of your neck, and when HE can SEE that your ears have gone flat against your neck. I've been around horses my entire life and I was 40 before I got really mad at a pushy mare and GLARED at her and it was really funny, because I 'thought' ears back against neck, and I literally felt it. She took one look at me and immediately got submissive and my husband even said, "I swear I SAW your ears change shape and lay back against your neck. I don't think I've ever seen you so mad at a horse.". 

I have a rule around my horses and that is, I AM THE BOSS MARE, PERIOD. My stallions don't even question that. It takes years to develop that kind of attitude and lots of handling of lots of different horses to get that kind of confidence. You start with one horse who is giving you trouble and you learn from everyone around you who has lots of experience, trainer, friend, other boarders at the barn, anyone. Just watch how others are handling their horses and soon you'll be able to see what the successful ones are doing that you haven't learned how to do yet. And you'll see what the less successful ones are doing that are causing them to have problems. 

Keep your eyes and mind open and you'll learn a lot. And you'll learn when a mind has 'slammed shut' and its owner ceased learning. Horses will teach you a whole bunch, if you can just sit quietly and watch and let them.


----------



## Scott7016 (Jan 2, 2012)

That's funny. I found that gift as well. I thought I was the only one crazy enough to think like that. lol


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

LOL okay I will think it-ears back!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

If I am reading correctly, you bought the horse from the same person who is giving you lessons and is now going to ride him for you...at some point you might want to look at taking lessons elsewhere. Different instructors/disciplines have different things to offer & also gives you a chance to develop a frame of reference. I do understand that you are still pretty much getting the basics, but I agree with what others have said, learning is a lifelong process. One thing I would question: if you bought this horse from a professional, why is he still head shy?


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

WesternBella said:


> Usually it changes, but his latest problems have been not wanting to go into certain areas of the arena (rolls eyes) so i have to fight him but eventually he will give up. Other than that I'm guessing he thinks of different things to try and do every time lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This happens. The barn I ride/train at, they run a private auto shop in the quanset that is attached to the end of the arena. It is absolute hell to deal with as often we ride past and a tool goes off, a wrench drops etc and it is easily heard through the big metal door. Many many spooks, especially during the first 6 months of training...they are always apprehensive going towards that end of the arena, but with my mare I ride her straight towards the wall and i make my intent and focus on the area past where she spooks, i mount her in that end and often times dismount her there too as she starts to love that spot lol, if i am not apprehensive she is not apprehensive, she can feel if i am at all tense, so relax, and be firm, work with him and his nerves while still getting the result. Make his mind work, circles stop him there back him up, serpentines past it etc...

It sounds to me like he could use some sacking out (desensitizing), work with him from the ground in the spooky area, lunge him in there and reward his calm forward motion. I've got a bossy mare and she tests me regularily but gives in fairly easily. Just keep firm.


hope that helps some


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Bellasmom - LOL love the name  I assume your pony's name is Bella? Love it. It's not the owners issue, when she first bought him: he had the ear problem, it's unfortunately never gonna go away 

Kstinson- exactly, not fun lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

no it definitely isn't lol 

But I have found that those opportunities have also been a blessing too in their own way because it gives you the chance to really establish your place in the saddle and gain their trust. When you get him past it and he realizes he hasn't melted (lol), he trusts you and that you will not take him into harm more and more.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Just an update on my boy  <3
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6698284665/" title="Ransom all tacked up  by WesternBella, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7170/6698284665_0e56c58954.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Ransom all tacked up "></a>


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

What I wanted to say has already been said (Well, I only read to page 2, but... still.) I guess you lucked out, you skipped my book-long, hardly-on-topic comment that others have had to suffer through...


----------

